# FSI on ITB's



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

dose anyone know if this will make a difference putting ITB's on a FSI motor?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FSI on ITB's (VR6BUG)*

yes


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FSI on ITB's (nothingleavesstock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothingleavesstock* »_yes


AHAHAHAHA ELABORATE,PLEASE!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FSI on ITB's (X K R O M X)*

no


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FSI on ITB's (nothingleavesstock)*

ok 1st off i guess you could dod it but what whould you do for manegment? from what i've heard(and i don't know anything) you can't really do standalone on fsi motors....without killing the "FSI"....
soooo how whould you run itb ona fsi with ses? 
lot of 3 letter things there.....








so in the end...you have a what? 2.0 itb X-fsi motor swap.
just do a aba itb with ms and be done










_Modified by nothingleavesstock at 3:43 PM 5-11-2007_


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FSI on ITB's (nothingleavesstock)*

the question may be..
How much time and $ do you have?


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FSI on ITB's (nothingleavesstock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothingleavesstock* »_no


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FSI on ITB's (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_









i did i did , sorry hahaa


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FSI on ITB's (nothingleavesstock)*

i have a 1998 beetle im swapping a 3.6 in and want to run ITB's


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FSI on ITB's (VR6BUG)*

fitment of the itb's on it MAY be a bit of a problem


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: FSI on ITB's (nothingleavesstock)*

If you created a custom intake manifold with 4 individual runners, each with throttle bodies, you could open the intake side up alot, but you have to make sure the only thing you modify is the intake runners.
I would up the boost, get a chip and injectors before thinking abou this kind of mod. Lots of work, and R&D for some power.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FSI on ITB's (kaputsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaputsport* »_If you created a custom intake manifold with 4 individual runners, each with throttle bodies, you could open the intake side up alot, but you have to make sure the only thing you modify is the intake runners.
I would up the boost, get a chip and injectors before thinking abou this kind of mod. Lots of work, and R&D for some power.

3.6 is a 6 cyl homie. 
EDIT : no boost either...




_Modified by golf198v3.0 at 3:35 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FSI on ITB's (golf198v3.0)*

not to be a buzz kill....but............
-3.6L in a beetle will be work enough...
-3.6L with itb and standalone...crazy work...
-clearnace issues is a problem to..the r32 with the itb's they had to make a custom rad and cut the heck out of the rad support. and beetle doesn't have that room..PERSONALLY i think thats a big problem...
anything can be done but measure, research stuff a ton befor ecutting up a good car and motor








josh


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FSI on ITB's (nothingleavesstock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothingleavesstock* »_not to be a buzz kill....but............
-3.6L in a beetle will be work enough...
-3.6L with itb and standalone...crazy work...
-clearnace issues is a problem to..the r32 with the itb's they had to make a custom rad and cut the heck out of the rad support. and beetle doesn't have that room..PERSONALLY i think thats a big problem...
anything can be done but measure, research stuff a ton befor ecutting up a good car and motor








josh

Zaktly. 3.6 is Directed injected aswell , so the itb's and manifold would be just air induction . and if youve never laid hands on a car with ITB's and SEM youll be bashing your head into walls trying to tune the thing.


----------



## T1256 (Mar 6, 2006)

Well Of course it will make a difference!!!


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: FSI on ITB's (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_dose anyone know if this will make a difference putting ITB's on a FSI motor?

I don't think anyone's touched on whether or not we're talking about an FSI or an FSI Turbo.
If it's a 2.0T, ITBs wouldn't really be that great of a mod... better throttle response, but you lose a lot of the benefit because you'd most likely have to make a plenum so the ITBs wouldn't be open.
If it's an FSI VR6, well... it's a VR6 and from what I understand doing ITBs on the VR6 motors is kind of a pain.


_Modified by ninety9gl at 7:18 PM 5-19-2007_


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FSI on ITB's (ninety9gl)*

a 3.6 is a VR6 it comes in the new passat. I want to stuff it ito m beetle and make a custom intake manifold to fit 6 ITB's could it work? for the 3.6 to fit my var ill have to make a cutstom intake manifold anyway so why not rap pipeing up like a stock VR manifold and rin the ITB's up there over the cam cover.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FSI on ITB's (VR6BUG)*

i'm still sticking with my "it won't fit" plan...sorry for the buzz kill
plus running the itb's over the valvecover to the back will then do nothing but suck SUPER hot air from the exhaust manifolds, and in a bug its very inclosed and will get crazy hot...


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: FSI on ITB's (nothingleavesstock)*

My original comment was based off the FSI turbo 4, not the VR6. You can do it, and it will make serious power increase, however...
Fitting it in the hole will be a pain... Then comes the real pain... Tuning. 
If you got the bank, go for it...


----------



## Geoff Rood (Apr 30, 2001)

can't run FSI on standalone


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Geoff Rood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Geoff Rood* »_can't run FSI on standalone

see!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

I can't think of one standalone that can handle direct injection at least not yet. That being said you can probably convert the FSI motor over to regular EFI and run that on almost anything.


----------

